# Dimming 45FT of Rope Light



## nickg555 (Apr 29, 2008)

I plan on buying ennough rope light to line to perimeter of the ceiling.

This is the rope light
-
6.6 FT Flexible White LED Rope Light Party Xmas Easter - eBay (item 280384298182 end time Feb-02-11 18:26:14 PST)

This is going to be in my mini home theater and thus i want to be able to dim the lights.

Would i be able to use something like this...

SPIN Dimmer Switch WITH CORD AND PLUG - eBay (item 250660647626 end time Jan-29-11 12:39:00 PST)

And wire the dimmer to the LED controller. Or wire it after the controller. Id would be nice if i would wire it before the controller if possible this way to get all of the light effects to still work. but dimming is the most important.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

In short, No. LED's general run from like 2-3Volts DC. You can't vary the voltage much, with out shutting them down.

You need incandescent light to really vary them down to like 1/2 power.

BG


----------



## nickg555 (Apr 29, 2008)

These LED light ropes in peticular are powered by 110V AC


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Yes, 110VAC, but the voltage is stepped down and converted at some place to around 3VDC.

BG


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Use a dimmer on a compact fluorescent bulb and see what happens 
Can you say snap crackle pop?

Bulb takes 110v


----------



## nickg555 (Apr 29, 2008)

So bottom line is that LED light rope CANNOT be dimmed at all?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

It can be done, depending on the rope light and the dimmer. One thing you will want to look for is an "unfiltered" LED rope light. Here are some references.

LED Dimmer -- Some Risks

LED - Rope Light - Dimming Controller - FlexiLight WL-3DC | 1000Bulbs.com

1/2 inch Round LED Rope Light (White) - by the foot

Smarthome Forum - Dimable LED rope light?


----------

